# Gnomes are addicting



## Humongous (Oct 16, 2020)

Thanks to @bmac for the inspiration.  I had some scrap fir 4X4 around and decided to play with these.
It's a lot of fun trying to come up with a theme for the next one.  It doesn't take long to turn one and
keeps me out of trouble.  Comments welcome.


----------



## mark james (Oct 16, 2020)

Those are really cool.  I'll need them to my list of possible holiday projects.

Thanks for sharing - well done I might add.


----------



## leehljp (Oct 16, 2020)

Great Work! Well done. And great idea!


----------



## DrD (Oct 16, 2020)

Unfortunately my wife saw these become I could advance the page!  Yup, she wants some of these critters.!  Good turning big guy.


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 16, 2020)

Those look neat!


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 16, 2020)

Those are great.


----------



## Dieseldoc (Oct 16, 2020)

Very nice details. looks like a fun project.


----------



## bmac (Oct 17, 2020)

Humongous said:


> Thanks to @bmac for the inspiration.  I had some scrap fir 4X4 around and decided to play with these.
> It's a lot of fun trying to come up with a theme for the next one.  It doesn't take long to turn one and
> keeps me out of trouble.  Comments welcome.
> 
> View attachment 288950


Outstand work and I really like your themes for these, I hope you will not mind if I post these to our woodturning group.


----------



## Humongous (Oct 17, 2020)

bmac said:


> Outstand work and I really like your themes for these, I hope you will not mind if I post these to our woodturning group.


Thanks, I'm flattered!  Please feel free to share.


----------



## Hubert H (Oct 17, 2020)

Outside the box - I LIKE IT!


----------



## TonyL (Oct 18, 2020)

love em


----------



## Penultimate (Oct 19, 2020)

I see some fellowship of the ring gnomes in my future. Very cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Humongous (Oct 20, 2020)

Penultimate said:


> I see some fellowship of the ring gnomes in my future. Very cool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


Great Idea!  I might have to try some Hobbits next.


----------

